
What is Chrome’s SameSite cookie update? - pwg
https://digiday.com/media/what-is-chrome-samesite/
======
StavrosK
This article is very odd, it frames the change as a third-party/tracking
change when it is in fact a (very effective) solution against CSRF attacks.
Sites that want to track you with third party cookies can simply set SameSite
to None and that's that.

This change is 100% for sites that got their cookies sent from other sites by
mistake.

More (and accurate) information here:
[https://www.owasp.org/index.php/SameSite](https://www.owasp.org/index.php/SameSite)

~~~
red_phone
As I understand it, the change makes it easier to identify tracking cookies.

~~~
StavrosK
Because you can tell right away if they're third-party cookies and don't need
to wait for them to be used in that manner, you mean? That's an interesting
(and welcome, to me) side-effect, you're right.

------
sunstone
Is this the same as denying third party cookies?

